# Not clearing.



## closetwine (Oct 31, 2010)

SP is done, degassed and treated with sparkolliod a few weeks ago. It has dropped a small amount of sediment but hasn't cleared any. What should I do? Could it be pectic haze? Or what?


----------



## ellijaywinemaker (Oct 31, 2010)

need more info what kind of wine.


----------



## closetwine (Oct 31, 2010)

ellijaywinemaker said:


> need more info what kind of wine.



In the Skeeter Pee section so it's obviously skeeter pee. LOL!


----------



## ellijaywinemaker (Oct 31, 2010)

I meant what are the ingredants and steps you took to make maybe we can narrow down the problem.


----------



## BIGJEFF (Oct 31, 2010)

What kind of slurry did you use? Was it from a fruit wine? If so, I'd treat with pectin enzyme


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Oct 31, 2010)

If you have hit it a fining agent and that didn't clear it - then i would addd 3/4 tsp of pectic per gallon of wine. You might be able to chill it as well - cooler temps help to clear.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Oct 31, 2010)

I agree, pectic enzyme can be beneficial in certain circumstances. Also verify that you are completely degassed. Do you vacuum degas? If you shake the carboy so that it splashes around in the carboy and you get bubbling through the airlock, you could still have some gas in there. Warming it up some will help get excess gas out.


----------



## closetwine (Oct 31, 2010)

Minnesotamaker said:


> I agree, pectic enzyme can be beneficial in certain circumstances. Also verify that you are completely degassed. Do you vacuum degas? If you shake the carboy so that it splashes around in the carboy and you get bubbling through the airlock, you could still have some gas in there. Warming it up some will help get excess gas out.



No gas left. It was done with a starter not a slurry (didn't have one ready). It's a 1/2 gallon done with Corte de Blanc yeast (all I had at the time). It's dry, k-meta, sorbate and backsweetened. The hit it with sparkolloid about 4 weeks ago.


----------



## BIGJEFF (Oct 31, 2010)

Perhaps you could try Super-Kleer.....


----------



## closetwine (Oct 31, 2010)

I might, I'm debating on just dringing it cause this was mostly a trial batch to see how much I liked it and try to get hubby hooked on one of my wines.... I'd love for it to clear though, more fun to drink a pretty wine.


----------



## Craig (Nov 1, 2010)

Did you try the pectic enzyme as well?


----------



## closetwine (Nov 1, 2010)

not yet, not sure if it was needed in SP.


----------



## closetwine (Nov 7, 2010)

Checked it tonight and it's CLEAR!!! Lovin' it!!! Can't wait to drink it! Thanks to everyone for the help, the pectic did the trick!


----------



## closetwine (Nov 13, 2010)

Gonna F-pak this baby tonight, not enough lemon flavor. After it cleared it needed degassed again, wierd?!?


----------



## mikez104 (Nov 17, 2010)

closetwine said:


> Checked it tonight and it's CLEAR!!! Lovin' it!!! Can't wait to drink it! Thanks to everyone for the help, the pectic did the trick!


How long after you added the pectic did it take to clear? And what's an f-pack?


----------



## closetwine (Nov 17, 2010)

mikez104 said:


> How long after you added the pectic did it take to clear? And what's an f-pack?



It took about 1-2 weeks. And search for F-pack o nhere for lots of info. You take juice and boil it down to about 1/3 of original volume to concentrate flavor. (F-pack=Flavor Pack)


----------



## mikez104 (Nov 17, 2010)

closetwine said:


> It took about 1-2 weeks. And search for F-pack o nhere for lots of info. You take juice and boil it down to about 1/3 of original volume to concentrate flavor. (F-pack=Flavor Pack)


Cool. Thanks.


----------



## Bailey (Nov 18, 2010)

I'll second the use of pectic enzyme. My first batch of SP cleared perfectly on its own. The second did not. I added pectic enzyme and within a day there was a clear line where it was clearing. That line gets a little lower each day. I'll start w/ pectic enzyme at the beginning of every batch of SP from here on.


----------

